# WHAT IS EVERYBODY SMOKING, GRILLING OR STEWING FOR THE 4TH OF JULY?



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Well it is almost time to start thinking about what you will be smoking or grilling for the 4th of july
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Lets hear what you have planned. lets see some pics
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And as always I wish everyone a safe and happy 4th
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 25, 2013)

I am doing our usual 4th of July Pool party on the 6th.  We always have Low Country boil...and I am going to add some butts and ribs to the mix this year.

Can't wait to see everyones q-views!

Kat


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 25, 2013)

Prolly going simple....doing a whole chicken cook off w/ my mini vs a pellet pooper.  Rib eyes and chicken quarters on the drum...home made bbq sauce and experiment with the southern country white bbq sauce.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd take anything over our option.  Mrs KC will be gettin knee replacement on the 4th so probably a sandwich will be the highlight of my day.  Still better than her options..  Happy and safe 4th to all.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## remmy700p (Jun 25, 2013)

Doing a 6lb+ pork butt for PP sammiches, some Kentucky Bourbon baked beans (with real molasses, fresh red onion from the garden, and burnt ends), chipotle-butter rubbed corn-on-the-cob, and hot dogs for the kids... all on the smoker. A couple of sides (maybe pasta salad and/or garlic mashed potatoes)...

And lots and lots of beer!

^  * * Best wishes to your wife for a speedy recovery KC! * *


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank You.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

PLEASE REMEMBER TO ALSO POST THE PICS IN THE SECTION THAT IT BELONGS. THAT WILL MAKE IT WHERE EVERYONE CAN FIND YOUR GREAT PICS AFTER THE 4TH HAS LONG GONE.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











HAPPY SMOKEN
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





               David


----------



## remmy700p (Jun 25, 2013)

themule69 said:


> PLEASE REMEMBER TO ALSO POST THE PICS IN THE SECTION THAT IT BELONGS. THAT WILL MAKE IT WHERE EVERYONE CAN FIND YOUR GREAT PICS AFTER THE 4TH HAS LONG GONE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep... with a post here with the link to your addition so we can consolidate the 4th efforts in one spot!


----------



## cooknhogz (Jun 25, 2013)

150 lbs of butt and 3 case of chicken thighs.


----------



## tenner867 (Jun 26, 2013)

30lbs pork butt and 40lbs of pork lion on July 3 so its ready for the 4.


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 26, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> I'd take anything over our option.  Mrs KC will be gettin knee replacement on the 4th so probably a sandwich will be the highlight of my day.  Still better than her options..  Happy and safe 4th to all.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



I hope all goes well and the surgery solves the issue. I recommend going ahead and smoking a butt this weekend so that sandwich on the 4th will be a pulled pork sandwich!


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 26, 2013)

tenner867 said:


> 30lbs pork butt and 40lbs of pork lion on July 3 so its ready for the 4.


i cant wait to see what pork LION looks like...haha. J/K! as for me ill be doing at least 14lbs of pork butt. and probably a couple chickens and as always some form of rib.


----------



## tatuajevi (Jun 26, 2013)

Sadly I'll be working on the 4th this year! But I'm sure we'll figure something out a day or two before or after!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Bama BBQ.  We will see how all turns out,  Thank you all for your best wishes.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## themule69 (Jun 26, 2013)

Danny You and yours will be in our thoughts. Everything will go great Keep us posted!

Happy smoken.







David


----------



## cedar pork (Jun 26, 2013)

Danny - I'm pending my 3rd knee surgery myself, so I feel for the Mrs. and will keep y'all in my prayers.

Being a pyrotechnician, the only smoker action for me will probably be the day before to render sammies for the 4th, but hey, still going to have lots of smoke either way right?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am between Cured Cornish Hens and a brisket. Not sure which way i want to go.







Happy smoken
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

David


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 27, 2013)

I had moved away from this post because I had nothing to add, but I happened to just stop by.  My lovely wife and I gotta say a VERY SPECIAL thank you to all the folks on here for their best wishes.  THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH for taking time.  Spoiled English girl.  She likes some good ole smoke meat.  Says she wants some good food when she gets back home from the horsepistal !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's great to know that folks you have never met wish you well.  Will update ya.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Jun 27, 2013)

Chicken on the grill and sweet corn in the smoker with some mac and cheese along for some company.  And West Virginia thinks THEY'RE "almost heaven".


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 27, 2013)

Dunno , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . Mama hasn't mentioned that yet... (but I'm keeping a shot of Brisket as our screen saver just as a reminder).


----------



## irie (Jun 27, 2013)

a trifecta of pork, baby back ribs, pulled pork and ABT's hmm hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Maybe a brisket the following saturday depending on whether or not there are any left overs from the first round :)


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Dunno ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dancg68 (Jun 28, 2013)

Doing some ribs and maybe chicken thighs.  Haven't had great luck with chicken but keep trying.


----------



## redneck69 (Jun 28, 2013)

chicken breast, legs and maybe some stuffed pork loin


----------



## kgb1 (Jun 28, 2013)

We have an annual block party with the street closed to traffic and everything.  I'll be grilling sausages and hot dogs for the kids.  I'll be doing baby back ribs in the smoker.  Can't wait.

Kevin


----------



## palladini (Jun 28, 2013)

Well up here in Canada, it is July 1st, not the 4th, and that is this weekend, my Better half has said NO to anything smoked, she is having a Baby Shower for her step son's former G/F, so I am out of luck on long weekend.  She needs me for security, so to say, as the Step Son has been a real jerk in this case and he shows up, there will be trouble.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 29, 2013)

I picked up a 12.5# brisket today at sam's 2.29 a pound. Will probably smoke it on the UDS. Probably throw a dozon Chornish hens in the MES40.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## manchester bob (Jun 29, 2013)

My local family-run store has baby backs on sale. Had them a few weeks ago, and I was very pleased with how they turned out, so I'll probably pick up a couple of racks for Thursday.

I've been wanting to try ABTs. I've never had one before, but they sound awfully good! Maybe I'll make a batch to take to my neighbor's party on the weekend.

But...being in Maryland, I can hear the crabs a-callin'. One of these days, the smoker will have to take a break, and make room for the steamer!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 29, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> My local family-run store has baby backs on sale. Had them a few weeks ago, and I was very pleased with how they turned out, so I'll probably pick up a couple of racks for Thursday.
> 
> I've been wanting to try ABTs. I've never had one before, but they sound awfully good! Maybe I'll make a batch to take to my neighbor's party on the weekend.
> 
> But...being in Maryland, I can hear the crabs a-callin'. One of these days, the smoker will have to take a break, and make room for the steamer!


I want some crab
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## cheezit (Jun 29, 2013)

10 lb butt and a 5 lb picnic. some pulled pork anyone


----------



## lazykitty (Jun 30, 2013)

Doing a pork butt and my first brisket - if I can find one.  Lower slower DE is not over run with brisket, let me tell ya!  I saw a couple flats at BJ's at $4.19/lb which I thought was high, then went to the local grocery store and they were $5.49/lb - geez.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

lazykitty said:


> Doing a pork butt and my first brisket - if I can find one.  Lower slower DE is not over run with brisket, let me tell ya!  I saw a couple flats at BJ's at $4.19/lb which I thought was high, then went to the local grocery store and they were $5.49/lb - geez.


OUCH!!!! Is there a Sam's club close?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## miller746 (Jun 30, 2013)

:Several racks of baby back ribs and a brisket I believe is whats on the menu


----------



## mike65 (Jun 30, 2013)

irie said:


> a trifecta of pork, baby back ribs, pulled pork and ABT's hmm hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Maybe a brisket the following saturday depending on whether or not there are any left overs from the first round :)


What is a ABT ?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

Mike65 said:


> What is a ABT ?


Mike

If you will take a look at this link you will find all of your answershttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smf-acronyms-definitions

ABT= atomic buffalo turd .Jalapeno pepper stuffed with cream cheese wrapped in bacon...YUM YUM!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dward51 (Jun 30, 2013)

Our daughter has coordinated a family gathering at her grandfather's house this year.  It's going to be a covered dish type pot luck event.  I'm probably going to bring the old stand by favorite pulled pork. 

Thinking about picking up 4 shoulders from Sam's Club on the way home Tuesday afternoon.  I can trim them, rub them, and wrap them to rest in the fridge until Wednesday.  Then I'll fire up the WSM on the BBQ Guru as soon as I get home for an overnight smoke.  Figure I should have everything up and running by 6 or 7PM which puts me around the 1 to 2PM Wednesday for tossing the meat in the coolers to rest.  Gathering is at 5PM so I've got some "dreaded stall" wiggle room if needed.  

That should give us plenty for the gathering, the freezer, and some for me to take to the office on Friday as a surprise treat for the few dedicated workers who decide to show up after the holiday.  I'm thinking two shoulders for the gathering, one for the fridge, and one for the office.  That should be plenty for everyone to eat and a little to take home for later.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

dward51 said:


> Our daughter has coordinated a family gathering at her grandfather's house this year.  It's going to be a covered dish type pot luck event.  I'm probably going to bring the old stand by favorite pulled pork.
> 
> Thinking about picking up 4 shoulders from Sam's Club on the way home Tuesday afternoon.  I can trim them, rub them, and wrap them to rest in the fridge until Wednesday.  Then I'll fire up the WSM on the BBQ Guru as soon as I get home for an overnight smoke.  Figure I should have everything up and running by 6 or 7PM which puts me around the 1 to 2PM Wednesday for tossing the meat in the coolers to rest.  Gathering is at 5PM so I've got some "dreaded stall" wiggle room if needed.
> 
> That should give us plenty for the gathering, the freezer, and some for me to take to the office on Friday as a surprise treat for the few dedicated workers who decide to show up after the holiday.  I'm thinking two shoulders for the gathering, one for the fridge, and one for the office.  That should be plenty for everyone to eat and a little to take home for later.


Sounds like a good plan

happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

OK here we go
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Everybody hold on I have a potion 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











I guess i should have waited 10 min to take this pic. That way the rub would be better set
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.













july brisket 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 30, 2013






The brisket is about 12# not sure what i will be smoking it on yet. I'm thinking UDS Happy smoken. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





David
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144058/mules-4thish-july-brisket-with-long-qview


----------



## manchester bob (Jun 30, 2013)

Off to a good start, David. Looking forward to watching your thread on the holiday!

Regarding the ABTs, I'm interested in trying a variety that I saw somewhere (maybe here?). I'll split the jalapeno length-wise like a boat, add some cream cheese, and put a cocktail sausage (aka "little smokie") on top of that, then wrap with bacon and hold it together with a toothpick.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> Off to a good start, David. Looking forward to watching your thread on the holiday!
> 
> Regarding the ABTs, I'm interested in trying a variety that I saw somewhere (maybe here?). I'll split the jalapeno length-wise like a boat, add some cream cheese, and put a cocktail sausage (aka "little smokie") on top of that, then wrap with bacon and hold it together with a toothpick.


That sounds good. some people use pulled pork. With any BBQ the only rule
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 is........Their are no rules. What ever you want to add. go for it. Remember to post a QVIEW we all like new ideas.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 30, 2013)

I pulled 20lbs of pork butt out of the freezer today.....what to do? what to do?................


----------



## fishinchik (Jun 30, 2013)

After much deliberation, I've decided to go with my personal favorite and the rest of the family will just have to deal with it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Nice big pork shoulder that will be pulled with a homemade finishing sauce,  bourbon baked beans and some ABT's for snacking on.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> After much deliberation, I've decided to go with my personal favorite and the rest of the family will just have to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FISH DO NOT EAT ABT's You know the
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Mail them to me....or we will meet again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  in the wood shed.

Happy smoken.







David


----------



## fishinchik (Jun 30, 2013)

themule69 said:


> FISH DO NOT EAT ABT's You know the
> 
> 
> 
> ...









   Did you not just say this to me on another thread?  "No man candy will be mailed
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 "   Don't make me go all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 on you!  Send me the Woman Candy   or the ABT's are gonna get it.   Lol Happy 4th David, we shall continue this battle via Qview after the smoking is done!


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> Did you not just say this to me on another thread?  "No man candy will be mailed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she dosen't get it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It's man candy.............Round 3 LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leosmith78 (Jul 1, 2013)

game hens or ribs...not sure which ones yet...I have to work a half day, so I won't be around to nurse anything. Whatever I make needs to be done in about 5 - 6 hours. Might just do some apps like chicken wings and stuffed jalapenos.


----------



## dburne (Jul 1, 2013)

For me, nothing says the 4th of July like some good ribs! Previously I always had to find them already cooked, purchase and bring home. This year though, I will be a smoking them myself thanks to this new Oklahoma Joe Longhorn smoker I picked up last week! Did my first trial run of a rack of spare ribs on Saturday, and they were great.

I picked up three racks of spare ribs today, along with a few hot dogs for some of the grand kids that might prefer, have all the ingredients, the charcoal and the hickory chunks,  and mouth is already starting to water...


----------



## wes w (Jul 1, 2013)

Having a family get together on the 5th.   Our youngest son will be home from the Marines before he deploys.   

30 lbs of pulled pork.   6 chicken leg quarters.   Wings mid afternoon.  

Haven't fired the smoker in a while.   Time to get it fired up.  

Hope everyone has a great 4th!

Wes


----------



## mike65 (Jul 1, 2013)

Were doing a unseasoned Pork Lion stuffed with stuffing. Plan on slicing it down the middle - lay in the stuffing - wrap it with string - lather it with some applewood rub. Let it sit in the fridge overnight and smoke it for 2-2.5 hours @ 200.  Might even do some smoked kielbasa.


----------



## smokngun (Jul 1, 2013)

25lbs pork shoulder, Roller's Amish bread recipe made into rolls, baked beans, potato salad, mac & cheese, ABT's, and  Snickers Cheesecake.


----------



## fishinchik (Jul 1, 2013)

SmoknGun said:


> ABT's, and  Snickers Cheesecake.


I'm going to SmoknGun's... he's got ABT's AND Cheesecake.  Set an extra plate. lol

Mule, it's looking (80% worth in fact)  like my smoking may be rained out and postponed until first dry day.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Round 3 is far from over tho. lol


----------



## smokngun (Jul 1, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> I'm going to SmoknGun's... he's got ABT's AND Cheesecake.  Set an extra plate. lol
> 
> Mule, it's looking (80% worth in fact)  like my smoking may be rained out and postponed until first dry day.
> 
> ...


Oh yea I forgot to mention Salted Caramel chocolate chip cookies also...


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

FishinChik said:


> I'm going to SmoknGun's... he's got ABT's AND Cheesecake.  Set an extra plate. lol
> 
> Mule, it's looking (80% worth in fact)  like my smoking may be rained out and postponed until first dry day.
> 
> ...


I HATE to hear it might rain on your parade. It has never rained for more than 40 days and 40 nights. Your up high so you should be OK. I'm looking forward to round 3. I have my smoke going on now. And i will have MAN candy!

Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

I started my brisket smoke just a little bit ago. here is a link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144058/mules-4thish-july-brisket-with-long-qview#post_1010774  more info their.

Here are a few pics. remember the secret is in the sauce and patience. I will be smoking on my UDS













july brisket 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 1, 2013






2/3 basket of charcoal with hickory and apple.













july brisket basket.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 1, 2013






1 Charcoal chimeny to get it all going.













chiminey.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 1, 2013






TBS













july tbs.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 1, 2013






I don't tell everybody. But the secret is in the sauce.  Sauce is for the cook!













rack.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 1, 2013






More to come.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here it is off of the smoker. More pics on my thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144058/mules-4thish-july-brisket-with-long-qview/20#post_1011239













july brisket 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 2, 2013






Point seperated













july brisket seperated.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 2, 2013






point sliced about an inch thick













july brisket point.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 2, 2013






point cubed about an inch for burnt ends













july brisket burnt ends.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 2, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bsrbbq (Jul 2, 2013)

Contemplating 12 butts this time in the BSR smoker.  Happy 4th!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 2, 2013)

BSRBBQ said:


> Contemplating 12 butts this time in the BSR smoker.  Happy 4th!


12 butts. go big or go home.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## stickyfingers (Jul 2, 2013)

We had to move the 4th to the 6th due to rain projected at 80%. BUT, I'm doing 20lbs of smoked buffalo wings, baked beans, slaw, and potato salad pool side.


----------



## lizard55033 (Jul 2, 2013)

The little lady has a craving for some Chicken and Steak Kabobs. As well as some grilled corn on the cob too


----------



## themule69 (Jul 2, 2013)

stickyFingers said:


> We had to move the 4th to the 6th due to rain projected at 80%. BUT, I'm doing 20lbs of smoked buffalo wings, baked beans, slaw, and potato salad pool side.


I hate it that it might rain on your parade. But sometimes you gotta do what you gotta due.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 2, 2013)

lizard55033 said:


> The little lady has a craving for some Chicken and Steak Kabobs. As well as some grilled corn on the cob too


Lizard

If the little lady wants it. you better cook it, buy it, steal it. find it.......you get the point.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## redneck69 (Jul 3, 2013)

looks like a few pork shoulders, pork loin and a stuffed loin are on my menu also with chicken and burgers


----------



## suie (Jul 4, 2013)

Doing a 15 lb packer brisket, here's where its at now:













brisket.jpg



__ suie
__ Jul 4, 2013






Temp:













temp.jpg



__ suie
__ Jul 4, 2013






Smoking over post oak and cherry. Will be making burnt ends from the point as soon as the flat is nice and tender. 

Happy 4th everyone!!!


----------



## manchester bob (Jul 4, 2013)

Mmmm! Looks good, Suie!


----------



## suie (Jul 4, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> Mmmm! Looks good, Suie!


Thanks Bob!!!


----------



## cougarcoach (Jul 4, 2013)

Some pork spare ribs and wings! Happy 4th!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 4, 2013)

Bob
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## lazykitty (Jul 4, 2013)

I put a brisket flat and pork butt on at O dark thirty this morning.  No before pictures, too early!  I put beans on about an hour ago, and just threw some Boars Head hot dogs on for lunch.  Foiled the flat at 160 and bumped the temp to 260 (had started at 225).  Everything is coming together.  Might even get a nap in this afternoon before the meat has to come off for its nap


----------



## frosty (Jul 4, 2013)

Gotta go help a friend with his cook out, so I'm just doing a couple of yard birds, spatchcocked, @ 235 degrees to "add to the pot".

Happy Independence day!!!


----------



## surber55 (Jul 4, 2013)

The kids and grand kids are coming over! We're going to have hamburgers and pulled pork from Sunday and some smoked salmon.  Happy 4th of July!


----------



## bubber (Jul 4, 2013)

We're having a smoking 4th (except for the taters & ice cream)

Got a fillet Mignon  @ 3.5 pounds. Going to hickory smoke it 'till rare- med rare  @ 225 after a quick sear directly on the wood.

Going to go ahead and smoke/cook the corn on the cob (shuck left on)

Smoked crab legs and lobster tails (cover with olive oil and old bay then smoke 'till done)

All smoking done on my Big Green Egg (if you haven't ever used one it is very forgiving at keeping things moist)

Shredded  cheese and sour cream potatoes (the wife will cook in the oven because that is what she wants instead of smoking) 

Made my Ice Cream yesterday. Vanilla and seedless blackberry 

I like to make it the day before because I prefer to use Better'n Eggs because they are pasteurized 

Hope everyone has a great 4th of July! I would like to thank all those dedicated to keeping us free!

and to the fellow that's wife is having surgery Gods blessings on you and yours.


----------



## lilricky (Jul 4, 2013)

Beer can yard bird going on here in about 10 min. Brined with slaughterhouse brine, PBR for beer and rubbed with Webber Kickin' Chicken. Using the ECB, with hickory and apple. Picks to follow. Stay tuned.


----------



## manchester bob (Jul 4, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Bob
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks, David, although I suspect you meant to refer to Suie's photo. I'm off to a late start: had to run to the store.

Got the WSM fired up now and waiting for the pit to get to temp. Glad that baby backs don't take too long, or I'd be in trouble!

Happy 4th, all!


----------



## palladini (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy Independence Day to my US of A Friends.







From a Friend in Canada


----------



## dward51 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, I must confess...... no photos this time

Got the 4 shoulders on the WSM around 8:50PM.  Done at 12:30PM next day (15 hours 40 minutes).  Pulled them, foiled them and into the trusty old ice chest they went for this afternoon.  Figured the WSM was still going strong and had a good bit of charcoal left so on went 5 chicken leg quarters.  Unfortunately I need stuff some more sausage as that is what I usually finish out the charcoal with.  Rain, rain and more rain, but I have a covered porch with 12' ceilings so here I sit in my lawn chair nice and dry smelling that wonderful hickory and oak aroma as the chickens do their thing...

So, Happy 4th SMF ! ! ! ! !  

(PS - remember what this day truly means and the sacrifices of those who came before us to make it all possible - and thank a returning soldier next time you see one. They are the keepers of our freedom we so often take for granted).


----------



## ps0303 (Jul 4, 2013)

Not smoking anything today.  Waiting till tomorrow when my son arrives from Alaska on his 2 week leave from the Army.  Over the next two weeks I will be doing ribs, brisket, and a fatty or two.  It's going to be a great next two weeks.

Everyone's smoking pictures for today look awesome.

Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## lazykitty (Jul 4, 2013)

My little flat after it rested. Moist, lots of flavor and cut like butter













brisket 1.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ Jul 4, 2013


















brisket 2.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## kms149 (Jul 4, 2013)

Got 2 bacon wrapped pork tenderloins and some abt's stuffed with queso fresco and lil smokeys in the smoker.   Followed by baked beans and beer brats on the grill.  Happy and safe 4th to everyone!













20130704_143948.jpg



__ kms149
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 4, 2013)

Nothing special for us!

Reverse sear on some nice thick boneless pork chops, twice baked potatoes, and brussel sprouts!

Q-view to come later.

Bill


----------



## the zil (Jul 4, 2013)

I injected some wings with buffalo sauce then rubbed with ConYeager Cajun Wing Rub. Smoked with pecan & hickory. Then, a few minutes on the grill to crisp the skin. Just waiting for my son to get back with the beer so we can eat!













image.jpg



__ the zil
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## lazykitty (Jul 4, 2013)

5 lb butt seasoned with Jeff's rub.  came out perfect.













44 butt2.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ Jul 4, 2013


















44 butt1.JPG



__ lazykitty
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## den60 (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm not smoking anything this weekend. I'm just grilling some sliders and brats. Next weekend we are throwing a big shindig (25-30 people) on Saturday and I'm going to smoke two turkeys.


----------



## manchester bob (Jul 4, 2013)

Ribs r done! Not the prettiest, but tasty!

Enjoy the fireworks, everyone!













IMAG0071.jpg



__ manchester bob
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## mike65 (Jul 4, 2013)

The Zil said:


> I injected some wings with buffalo sauce then rubbed with ConYeager Cajun Wing Rub. Smoked with pecan & hickory. Then, a few minutes on the grill to crisp the skin. Just waiting for my son to get back with the beer so we can eat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gary morris (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy Independance Day everyone, hope all goes / went well.

gary


----------



## the zil (Jul 4, 2013)

I used an injection / marinade syringe and injected buffalo wing sauce into the upper arm part. Very moist but a little too hot in combination with the rub. I'll definitely tone it down next time. Wish I could find a rub like Buffalo Wild Wings chipotle barbecue rub. I love that flavor and temp. 













image.jpg



__ the zil
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## asfastasitgets (Jul 4, 2013)

3 racks of St. Louis trimmed spares (our local grocer trims them and includes the trimmings in the package, so they were cooked and pulled apart for beans and such). Smoked for 3 hours yesterday, then foiled in the oven for 2 hours. Went in the fridge overnight, then in the oven while the smoker came up to temp so they weren't cold when they went back on.

Also smoked a dozen boiled eggs (Wife wanted potato salad, and said 'boiled eggs' lol), and a 2-pack of boudain. Smoked over Best Choice hardwood briquettes (starter fire), Cowboy hardwood lump, and pecan chips with a touch of hickory (in a vegetable can...pre-burned to get rid of the interior coating...makes a pretty awesome smoke box).

Sauced with a variant of SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce (plus grape juice) while foiled, finishing sauce was 50/50 Sweet Baby Ray's and cider vinegar with some rub added.

Came out well, tender and juicy, bones pull clean but they still have a touch of texture.

It's been raining here in Watertown since 5 am or so...may have cancelled our fireworks, but the barbecue must occur! Happy 4th everyone!!! :)

Q-views:













CAM00256.jpg



__ asfastasitgets
__ Jul 4, 2013


















CAM00257.jpg



__ asfastasitgets
__ Jul 4, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 4, 2013)

lazykitty said:


> My little flat after it rested. Moist, lots of flavor and cut like butter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice smoke ring.

Happy smoken. David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 4, 2013)

lazykitty said:


> 5 lb butt seasoned with Jeff's rub.  came out perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking butt. good smoke ring.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 4, 2013)

Manchester Bob said:


> Ribs r done! Not the prettiest, but tasty!
> 
> Enjoy the fireworks, everyone!
> 
> ...


Nice looking ribs.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 4, 2013)

jeremysdad said:


> 3 racks of St. Louis trimmed spares (our local grocer trims them and includes the trimmings in the package, so they were cooked and pulled apart for beans and such). Smoked for 3 hours yesterday, then foiled in the oven for 2 hours. Went in the fridge overnight, then in the oven while the smoker came up to temp so they weren't cold when they went back on.
> 
> Also smoked a dozen boiled eggs (Wife wanted potato salad, and said 'boiled eggs' lol), and a 2-pack of boudain. Smoked over Best Choice hardwood briquettes (starter fire), Cowboy hardwood lump, and pecan chips with a touch of hickory (in a vegetable can...pre-burned to get rid of the interior coating...makes a pretty awesome smoke box).
> 
> ...


Looks great Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jeoberg (Jul 4, 2013)

Old school.  Hotdogs on sticks.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 4, 2013)

jeoberg said:


> Old school. Hotdogs on sticks.


SWEET!


----------



## the zil (Jul 5, 2013)

lazykitty said:


> My little flat after it rested. Moist, lots of flavor and cut like butter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my.  That is glorious. I hope it tasted as good as it looked. I think this will be my next project. How did you do it?


----------



## jeoberg (Jul 6, 2013)

Hotdog meets fire and gets a little heated.













20130706_184822.jpg



__ jeoberg
__ Jul 6, 2013


















20130706_185543.jpg



__ jeoberg
__ Jul 6, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 6, 2013)

jeoberg said:


> Hotdog meets fire and gets a little heated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you had a safe and happy 4th. Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 6, 2013)

Well....Having recently moved to Alabama from Pittsburgh, PA, I got cajoled by my Bama sweetie to cook up a few butts and a mess of Dutch's Wicked Smoked Beans for a 4th family reunion...So I fired up my Grand Hall smoker and took it through it's paces. Well folks....they tore it up!All gone ByeBye Hee! I was lucky to get get a morsel...(lucky for me I stashed a container for later at home!

They seemed surprised this old yankee could do Q!

Course now they know where I live!!


----------



## manchester bob (Jul 7, 2013)

As I mentioned on sheet 2, I made the Baby Backs on the 4th, and I did end up making my first batch of ABTs for my neighbor's party yesterday (Saturday):

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/144495/my-first-crack-at-abts#post_1014671

My wife had to work yesterday, and she was very upset that I didn't save her any.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   And she doesn't even like spicy foods!?!?! Sometimes I just can't figure her out. I guess it's that Venus/Mars thing...

All I need are some Jalapenos to make another batch today, so needless to say, I'm heading to the store in a few minutes.


----------

